# Night Calling



## M6scout (Feb 6, 2010)

When I was a kid I went fox calling at night with my uncle once,it was very scary and exciting for a 12 year old something about being in the woods at night'.We had one come into shotgun range but I moved too much and gave us away.My uncle has since passed away along with his knowledge.I have gone a few times here in VA without any success.Does anyone having any tips for night calling?Is it more productive in the daytime?


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

I hunt foxes a lot. I never tried hunting them during the day but i don't think that it would be very productive. I use a raccoon hunting light and spread the lens out wide. I hold the light up in the air. As soon as they come in their eyes light up. I use an electronic caller. The calls that work the best for me are the cottontail distress and gray fox pup distress. I will sometimes take a rifle in case a red fox will come it. They will not come in like grays. They will sit out at about 100 yards. I will usually just take a shotgun and set up about 30 yards from some woods and especially thick areas and call for grays. I think grays because they are more exciting because they will charge you. Occasionally a red will come in to about 100 yards though. I use Remington 3 inch 4 shot out of a full choke. The good thing about it is that as soon as they come in they are already in range because you are so close. I hope this info helps and good luck!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Fox Commander, is the 4 shot you are talking about #4 buck and the light you use, is it white or a colored lite (red/ green or some other). This sounds like a blast!!! Got to learn more!!


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

The shells are just regular 4 shot. They are the same shells we use for turkeys. The light is just a white light. I can put a color lens over it but i don't. The foxes don't worry with the light. Just hold it up in the air and let the very bottom of the light show the edge of the woods and they will charge you and not worry about the light.


----------



## M6scout (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Fox Commander.I did'nt realize I could leave the light on.I remember my uncle used an old cassette player with distressed cotton tail and an even older single shot 16 gauge.I also have been using an old raccoon hunting light.So are you setting up in an open field and watching the woods?


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Ya we keep the light on and just keep it held up in the air a little. It seems to work well. Yes most of the time we set up in the fields and watch the woods. I really like to set up and call into some thicker stuff.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks again Fox Commander---great info


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

hey fox commander to you use a green lens on your light? you use a regular spotlight or what?


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

No i use a raccoon hunting light. I just hold it slightly up in the air. I dont use a green lens or a red lens.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

what exactly is a raccoon hunting light? does it have to be plugged in or can you run it off a charge?


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

no it has a battery pack that goes on you belt and then the light clips on the hat so its on your head. You can look at nite light website they are a big brand for raccoon hunting lights


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a link to an article I wrote on hunting the grey fox in Texas. You might enjoy it. ET
Wild Ed's Texas Outdoors: Calling the Texas Grey Ghost


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats a great article wilded. You covered exactly what i do when hunting grey fox. I love hunting grey fox and would rather hunt them than anything else. I agree that i think grey foxes are just more aggressive then other predators. Great article and good luck!


----------

